# Centax Clutch for NTC3



## Prof (Oct 22, 2003)

I need some instructions or directions for assembling my GPM Centax clutch for a TC3. I love this stuff you get out of Hong Kong. The price is right ($40) but there are no friggin' instructions or exploded view. Who has something I can turn to get this thing assembled. Thanks.


----------

